# Deer gun



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Need some help. Looking to get back into hunting this year. Last hunted as a teen. Way older now. I have handguns and rifles but I know squat about shotguns. Looking for something that can be field gun and deer gun. Not looking to break the bank, but with my handguns I know u pay for quality. Do I need a combo field/slug barrel? What brand? Thx

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Remington 870 combo. Just my opinion but for the money you cant go wrong. Get ya some hornady sst slugs and your ready to rock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Times 2 on the 870 hard to beat for the money.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Remington 1187 express combo is worth a look also. I've never been a pump fan myself. If bird hunting or rabbits I have had much better luck getting back on targets with an autoloader. 870 is a heck of a good gun too.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

870 combo or 1187 combo cant go wrong with either


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree, 870 or 1187 depending on your preference or budget. I'll throw the 1100 in there too. I don't know much about the newer ones, but the old originals are darn near bullet proof.


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

You may also want to look at the mossberg 500 combo's. There not as nice as remingtons, but I bought 1 years ago for around 225.00 new with both barrels.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have a mossberg 500 combo in 20ga. ive killed alot of deer with it. and that thing is a squirrel machine. ill say this. if you plan on ever turkey hunting id look into gettin a camo'd out gun. my cousin has the mossberg 835 combo its a real nice set up. i have the 870 supermag i use for turkey and if i throw a rifled choke tube in it it shoots good.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

[quote="chillin";1705769]Remington 870 combo. Just my opinion but for the money you cant go wrong. Get ya some hornady sst slugs and your ready to rock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

I second that with the exception, I bought the 12 ga express with the field barrel, than bought the 24 inch rifled barrel scope combo seperate, I shoot hornady slugs through it and have been quite happy with it. I have own a few and still have one mossburg 500 with an open sighted rifled barrel, problem I have had with every one of the mossbergs I have owned is all the forarms have slop and rattle, drives me nuts when your shouldering your gun to draw a bead on a deer.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

bulafisherman said:


> I second that with the exception, I bought the 12 ga express with the field barrel, than bought the 24 inch rifled barrel scope combo seperate, I shoot hornady slugs through it and have been quite happy with it. I have own a few and still have one mossburg 500 with an open sighted rifled barrel, problem I have had with every one of the mossbergs I have owned is all the forarms have slop and rattle, drives me nuts when your shouldering your gun to draw a bead on a deer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dang i thought i was the only one who thought that. Had a mossberg once when i was a kid and it was so noisy i hated it. If i remember it only had one of the slide bars,where a remington has two?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

[quote="chillin";1710928]Dang i thought i was the only one who thought that. Had a mossberg once when i was a kid and it was so noisy i hated it. If i remember it only had one of the slide bars,where a remington has two?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

All newer mossbergs have 2 bars now including the maverick 88's. The only real problem with mossbergs is the factory safety is plastic and often breaks. I just went and bought a metal one as soon as I got my 500 and put it on myself in just a few minutes. Even with the new safety it was still almost $100 cheaper than a comparable Remington and imo shoots slugs better than my brother in law's 870. I can do 2" shot groups @ 50yds with my smoothbore ic choke 500 and am lucky to get 4" groups at that range with his 870 with a rifled choke. Both are good guns and either would serve the op well but if cost is a factor mossberg all the way as everything, barrels, stocks, slide arms ect are almost always cheaper if he want to do any customizing.


----------

